# Verbraucherschutz klagt erfolgreich gegen genealogie.de und alphaload.de



## sascha (4 Dezember 2007)

*Verbraucherschutz klagt erfolgreich gegen genealogie.de und alphaload.de*

Der Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband (vzbv) meldet zwei weitere Erfolge gegen Kostenfallen im Internet. Diesmal betroffen: Die Seiten genealogie.de und alphaload.de. "Die Urteile sind wichtige Schritte im Kampf gegen Kostenfallen und Abzocke im Internet. Die Unsitte, Preise im Kleingedruckten zu verstecken, darf nicht weiter um sich greifen", sagte Gerd Billen, Vorstand des vzbv.

Die Seite alphaload.de sorgt seit Frühjahr 2006 für Beschwerden von Verbrauchern (siehe unser Forum), die Seite genealogie.de seit gut einem Jahr (siehe unser Forum). In beiden Fällen waren die Verbraucherschützer per Abmahnung und Klage gegen die Geschäftsmethoden der Betreiber vorgegangen - und in beiden Fällen erfolgreich. Die jetzt gefällten Urteile helfen laut Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband, dem Versteckspiel mit Preisen einen Riegel vorzuschieben.

Bei der beanstandeten Internetseite genealogie.de entschied das Landgericht Frankfurt a.M., dass die Gestaltung der Webseite die vom Gesetzgeber gestellten Anforderungen an Preiswerbung nicht erfülle. Denn um den Preis für den Dienst zu entdecken, musste man auf der Anmeldeseite einem Sternchenverweis zum Kleingedruckten folgen, der neben einer Vielzahl belangloser Informationen auch den Preis enthielt. Das sei nicht eindeutig genug, befand das Gericht.

*Urteile noch nicht rechtskräftig*

Und auch die Webseite alphaload.de erfüllte nach Ansicht des Landgerichts Berlin nicht die gesetzlichen Anforderungen an Preisangaben. Im Fall dieser Seite wurde dem Verbraucher ein Testangebot unterbreitet, um das Downloadportal 14 Tage lang kostenfrei zu nutzen. Dass diese Testphase automatisch in einen kostenpflichtigen Vertrag übergehen sollte, wenn der Verbraucher nicht rechtzeitig kündigt, ließ sich hingegen nur den AGB entnehmen. Auch das sei rechtswidrig, stellten die Richter fest  (Urteile des Landgerichts Frankfurt a.M. vom 21.09.2007, Aktenzeichen 2/03 O 856/06 und des Landgerichts Berlin vom 28.11.2007, Aktenzeichen 96 O 175/07. Beide Urteile sind nicht rechtskräftig.).

*Verbraucher weiter auf sich gestellt*

Die neuerlichen Erfolge der Verbraucherschützer helfen den betroffenen Internetnutzern allerdings nur wenig weiter. Sie müssen sich weiter selbst gegen die Forderungen der Seitenbetreiber wehren. "Was bleibt, sind die Probleme bei der Durchsetzung der Urteile und die Ohnmacht der Verbraucher, die sich auch gegen unberechtigte Forderungen wehren müssen", räumt der vzbv ein. "Der Gesetzgeber muss dringend reagieren und Voraussetzungen schaffen, damit sich diese Machenschaften nicht mehr lohnen", forderte Vorstand Gerd Billen erneut.

Welches Ausmaß die Abzocke mit Abo- und Vertragsfallen im Internet erreicht hat, zeigte gerade erst eine Online-Befragung der Verbraucherzentralen, an der sich binnen sechs Wochen 6.658 Betroffene beteiligten (Umfrage der Verbraucherzentralen). Die Umfrage ergab, dass ahnungslose Surfer - meist völlig überrascht - mit Forderungen von durchschnittlich 120 Euro konfrontiert werden. In jedem vierten Fall erwischt es Jugendliche unter 18 Jahren. Der Hälfte der Befragten wurde ein Abonnement mit einer Laufzeit von bis zu zwei Jahren untergeschoben, der Rest sollte einmalig für eine Dienstleistung bezahlen. Fatal: Jeder zehnte Befragte hatte bezahlt, nachdem eine Rechnung für den Besuch der zweifelhaften Seiten zugestellt wurde. 57 Prozent erhielten Mahnungen, in denen mit Klagen gedroht wurden, bei 31 Prozent wurden Inkassobüros, bei nahezu jedem Fünften ein Rechtsanwalt eingeschaltet.

http://www.computerbetrug.de/nachri...lgreich-gegen-genealogie-de-und-alphaload-de/


----------



## dvill (17 Januar 2008)

*AW: Verbraucherschutz klagt erfolgreich gegen genealogie.de und alphaload.de*

Gerichte helfen Onlineopfern aus der Falle


> Tipp: Wenden Sie sich an eine Verbraucherzentrale, bevor Sie bezahlen. Die Anbieter gehen so gut wie nie vor Gericht, wenn Kunden für solchen Nepp nicht zahlen.


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Januar 2008)

*AW: Verbraucherschutz klagt erfolgreich gegen genealogie.de und alphaload.de*



			
				test.de schrieb:
			
		

> Tipp: Wenden Sie sich an eine Verbraucherzentrale, bevor Sie bezahlen. *Die Anbieter gehen so gut wie nie vor Gericht, wenn Kunden für solchen Nepp nicht zahlen.*


was wir hier immer gebetsmühlenartig wiederholen


----------



## dvill (17 Januar 2008)

*AW: Verbraucherschutz klagt erfolgreich gegen genealogie.de und alphaload.de*

CDU fordert mehr Verbraucherschutz im Internet


> Insbesondere beim digitalen Verbraucherschutz sieht die Arbeitsgruppe akuten Handlungsbedarf. Nach Angaben des vzbv fallen 75 Prozent der Beratungstätigkeit der Verbraucherzentralen in diesen Bereich. Ein zunehmendes Problem sind dabei Kostenfallen im Internet. Laut Klöckner brauche man  "verbindliche Vorgaben für mehr Transparenz, zum Beispiel durch  Preisangabefenster, über die das angebahnte Geschäft bestätigt werden muss." Die CDU fordert für Internetgeschäfte eine gesetzliche Regelung, die das sogenannte "Handshake-Verfahren", eine  nochmalige Bestätigung, verpflichtend macht.


Gut, dass man darüber gesprochen hat. Der Bundesuntätigkeitsminister wird es schon aussitzen.


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Januar 2008)

*AW: Verbraucherschutz klagt erfolgreich gegen genealogie.de und alphaload.de*



> ." Die CDU fordert für Internetgeschäfte eine gesetzliche Regelung,


Gibt es mit der Freihandelszone Dubais, Panama usw Rechtshilfeabkommen, bzw Auslieferungsverträge?


----------

